# Samsung HW-D550 Soundbar



## Old Lady (Aug 23, 2007)

I may purchase a Samsung HW-D550 soundbar to use with a Samsung UN55D6000SF TV and DTV HR20-700 receiver. 

Online instructions seem to indicate that the soundbar needs only to be connected to the TV through one HDMI cable with no connection to the DTV receiver. Is the one connection explanation accurate? Will my DTV RC85 remote control also control the audio from the soundbar?

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

That's correct. The samsung soundbars will just play whatever audio is going to your tv... so as long as you have audio going from your dtv box to the tv... thed hdmi from your tv to the soundbar will play it. 

Be forewarned though.. I bought my mother the model down from the one you have. She seems to be happy with it (she's never had anything other than tv speakers for audio) but I found it to be barely better the tv speakers.


----------

